# Killies Import > Planted Tanks >  How to propagate Fissidens fontanus

## soundtweakers

Hi, finally my Fissidens fontanus is "sorta" taking off from a piece of driftwood I tied it to. Now I'm ready for it's first trimming, here is my question:

The "stems" grew long(about 2.5 inches), but it's rather thin compare to some of the pictures I've seen. Would it grow thicker like stem plants after a trim? Also, would the trimmings grow into new plant if I tie them down to another piece of driftwood? Sorry for the dumb questions but it took a heck of a long time for this moss to semi-prosper in my tank and I wouldn't want to risk destroying it.

thanks

----------


## imported_stephan

Yes to both questions

----------


## fish newb

> Yes to both questions


I'd like to second this motion!

-Andrew

----------


## Hulk

finally got my Fissidens, can grow in 27-28 degress envoirnment?

----------


## cydaph

Hi Soundtweakers,

I also would like to use that plant in my future scape. What is your water temperature like? Because I notice my water temp is always around 30deg. just wondering if that plant would survive. How long did it take to grow? Thanks.

Cheers,
Lawrence
 :Jump for joy: 



> Hi, finally my Fissidens fontanus is "sorta" taking off from a piece of driftwood I tied it to. Now I'm ready for it's first trimming, here is my question:
> 
> The "stems" grew long(about 2.5 inches), but it's rather thin compare to some of the pictures I've seen. Would it grow thicker like stem plants after a trim? Also, would the trimmings grow into new plant if I tie them down to another piece of driftwood? Sorry for the dumb questions but it took a heck of a long time for this moss to semi-prosper in my tank and I wouldn't want to risk destroying it.
> 
> thanks

----------


## Fuzzy

> Hi Soundtweakers,
> 
> I also would like to use that plant in my future scape. What is your water temperature like? Because I notice my water temp is always around 30deg. just wondering if that plant would survive. How long did it take to grow? Thanks.
> 
> Cheers,
> Lawrence


Fissidens Fontanus will not survive at temperatures of 30C. The best growth I've seen for it have been at temperatures of 25C-26C or lower.

----------


## Ebi

Compared to other mosses, it's a slow grower but still better than the liverwort mini pelia. By the way, nicer growth occur at lower temperatures only.

----------


## Fuzzy

> Compared to other mosses, it's a slow grower but still better than the liverwort mini pelia. By the way, nicer growth occur at lower temperatures only.


Actually oddly enough I've always had an easier time growing mini pellia than Fissidens Fontanus. I think its most likely due to the fact that I hardly ever pruned the moss, as it was already such a slow grower.
But as far as my personal experience goes, mini pellia is incredibly easy to grow as long as you keep your temps low.

My tank parameters were:
Temp - 26C - 27C
pH - 6.5
GH - 4
KH - 2

2ft Fiveplan Tank
Lighting 2Ft 55W PL

----------


## Ebi

Hi Fuzzy-san,

Could be. Think my mini pelia breaks off faster than the fissidens gets trimmed...  :Laughing: 

My temperature around 24-25 deg.C

----------


## Fuzzy

> Hi Fuzzy-san,
> 
> Could be. Think my mini pelia breaks off faster than the fissidens gets trimmed... 
> 
> My temperature around 24-25 deg.C


You have a point there Ebi-san, mini pellia just tends to be so fragile its hard to get them tied just the way you want them oftentimes, and they are very easily broken by an otto or yamato before they can reach the nice chunky sizes we often look for.

I used to keep my tank at 24-25C, but the power bills and the fact that I had it in my bedroom were driving me crazy, I was coming back to a sauna every day.

----------


## wongkk

I put the small tank of fissiden in my office. Temperature always below 28. But it turns brown color after I come back on weekdays... :Crying:  
Is it due to the fertilizer?

----------


## bettafantastic

Maybe temperature not cool anymore as the aircon will be switched off

----------


## Blaze88

How long has it been there? initially they would turn brown due to acclimatization to the environment, but they will take off after that.

----------


## Shrimptastic

> I'd like to second this motion!
> 
> -Andrew


I agree  :Smile:  lol! So many pros in this thread

----------


## icefire

uh does doubling the amount of fertilizer helps?

----------


## roxnork

> I put the small tank of fissiden in my office. Temperature always below 28. But it turns brown color after I come back on weekdays... 
> Is it due to the fertilizer?


If you've only introduced it in the tank for a week or two, then it's probably due to environmental changes more than anything, as it was probably grown in a rather different climate. Give it time to settle. Hopefully it will survive and start to show new growth after a few weeks.

----------

